# Opinions on Gators/Scarfs



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

What is everyones take on using a gator/scarf when boarding? Or just a ninja mask whatever you use haha.

I like to use a gator just because it helps prevent my face from getting an intense goggle sunburn, plus it adds to my look of 'oh god here comes a giant flying by me' thing just because the people wont be able to see my face.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gators taste like tough chicken.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I tired using balaclava but my face is sweating a lot and it's getting soaked. So it's a no go for me. This year I'll try neck warmer, so I can just pull it over my face while riding.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

cookiedog said:


> I tired using balaclava but my face is sweating a lot and it's getting soaked. So it's a no go for me. This year I'll try neck warmer, so I can just pull it over my face while riding.


+1
Neck warmer.

Had same result sweating with balaclava....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

scarves, to me, seem like a pain and they could get caught on stuff. I use a neck gaitor sometimes and a balaclava sometimes.. and sometimes use both...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Buff neck warmer is SOP, even in spring. And additionally a face mask on cold or windy or snowy or pow days - well, actually almost all the time


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

UA ninja hood. I keep it opened up 95% of the time, and i usually only wear it when it's -10f or below.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I pull up my Buff over the nose.:wavetowel2:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a Dakine bandana, and a turtle fur thingy for my neck. My goggles hold the bandana in place. It's mainly for sun protection but it breaks the wind nicely too. As for the turtle fur neck gaiter, I've only been cold enough to use it twice...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just bought the Buff... forgot about these till Nini posted...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Even at 22 last week the Gators are overrated they haven't beat anyone good and they lost to the Tide. I miss Tebow.....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

also +1 on the neck warmer, a long one that can be pulled up when needed


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Even at 22 last week the Gators are overrated they haven't beat anyone good and they lost to the Tide. I miss Tebow.....


Tebow :crazy2: This is about neck warmers, not bench warmers.... 
Tebow was one of the top 3 college quarterbacks of all time! 


 
back to snowboarding 
:yahoo:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

My opinion is that face protection is a sign of weakness. Suck it up and enjoy the amazing feeling of wind blowing in your face. Once you get used to it it's not that bad. I promise. I also think face masks are more of fashion statement for those who care about fitting in. 
Ok back to my cave.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ I hate sunscreen. I wear a mask every single day.


Phunkshun. I pick my model to match the conditions and my needs. My two most grabbed are the single layer tube and merino Ballerclava.



Phunkshun /Thread


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Nivek.....how thick is the merino ballerclava? I've already got a couple single layer tubes.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I only wear a face mask if its brutally cold (like -30C + wind)

Otherwise my jacket come up high enough on my face if its cold on the lift and when I'm snowboarding I'm having too much fun to notice / care

I never really understood why people want to look like ninja / cyborg / bandits - but hey, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I have two micro fleece gators ( one is Merkley, one is Gula ). I wear one every day and switch when the other hits the wash. Wear it down, pull it up over my nose, works great. No fuss, no bother, always right there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

mhaas said:


> My opinion is that face protection is a sign of weakness. Suck it up and enjoy the amazing feeling of wind blowing in your face. Once you get used to it it's not that bad. I promise. I also think face masks are more of fashion statement for those who care about fitting in.
> Ok back to my cave.


Welcome to possible Melanoma (Once you get used to it it's not that bad) down the slopes of life :whiteflag: 
Sun screen, face protection or both.... but thats just me


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> I have a Dakine bandana, *and a turtle fur thingy for my neck*. My goggles hold the bandana in place. It's mainly for sun protection but it breaks the wind nicely too. As for the *turtle fur neck gaiter,* I've only been cold enough to use it twice...


And during those two times, how many were forced to endure this fashion faux pas? Popular in Kansas? :no2:

Just where did you find the fur on the turtle?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mhaas said:


> My opinion is that face protection is a sign of weakness. Suck it up and enjoy the amazing feeling of wind blowing in your face. Once you get used to it it's not that bad. I promise. I also think face masks are more of fashion statement for those who care about fitting in.
> Ok back to my cave.


You've got a beard or clean-shaved?

I got tender skin and actually wanna keep it that way . Besides the ouch factor in bad wearther, there's also the need for thick sunblocker being all day in high alpine sun... not necessary with face mask. Thus also a practical decision.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Some people spend their winters riding mountains. 10,000ft in the middle of winter with any kind of wind, you're gonna want face protection. Frostbite doesn't care how badass you are. Not a fashion statement, more of a necessity.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Just were did you find the fur on the turtle?


70's porn turtles.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Hey Nivek.....how thick is the merino ballerclava? I've already got a couple single layer tubes.


It's single layer. But it's merino, so it breathes super well when you need it to and is super warm when required.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> It's single layer. But it's merino, so it breathes super well when you need it to and is super warm when required.


Coolio....my under the helmet beanie is wool. I'll have to pick one up for those colder days. Thanks...


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I wear Airhole airtubes pretty much every day I ride. Super light weight, comfortable, just enough to protect your face and keep you warm. You can easily pull them down around your neck if you get too hot and most importantly it allows you to breathe freely without building up moisture on the material.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Merino buff. But when it's cold enough and you're going fast enough for long enough, frostbite is still a risk.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

This reminds me of the coldest day I ever rode in when my neck warmer and balaclava both froze to my beard and had to be defrosted off 

Usually wear none of that stuff, just pull up my jacket on the chair.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Never leave home without tom selleck, other than that usually have a spare buff for really cold days.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm thinkin about buy one for my brother!!!!!

What do you guys think?????


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I view wearing clothing as a sign of weakness. If you were truly tough, ride in the buff.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

You'd be less manly at 11500ft at -35.c in the buff.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

francium said:


> You'd be less manly at 11500ft at -35.c in the buff.


I was making a refernce to this post


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank good I'm a girl and don't have to worry about if some randomn stranger ppl consider me manly enough depending on what I wear :laugh: 
Oh... maybe I should worry if a black face mask is not girlie enough for a girl..? Ohoo... should I get a pink one with Swarovski crystal bing stuff to be recognized? Live is full of hard decisions...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Brewtown said:


> I wear Airhole airtubes pretty much every day I ride. Super light weight, comfortable, just enough to protect your face and keep you warm. You can easily pull them down around your neck if you get too hot and most importantly it allows you to breathe freely without building up moisture on the material.


I've been thinking about getting one of these. One thing I dont like Buff is when I am breathing, my buff gets super wet due to condensation. It's just a nasty feeling.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I'm thinkin about buy one for my brother!!!!!
> 
> What do you guys think?????


I was gonna reply and post the beardski thingy thread link for your _obvious_ joking reference to it, but,.. Looks like the admin's finally got sick of him and nuked that spammer's thread. LOL! Can't find it!

But good joke!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Good catch chomps.....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I was gonna reply and post the beardski thingy thread link for your _obvious_ joking reference to it, but,.. Looks like the admin's finally got sick of him and nuked that spammer's thread. LOL! Can't find it!
> 
> But good joke!!!


:laugh: Yeah, I even had a quick search for it too as I couldn't remember if that wanker said "Brother" or "Brother In Law"????? 

He's spammed other forums with the same shit too!!!!!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Oldman said:


> And during those two times, how many were forced to endure this fashion faux pas? Popular in Kansas? :no2:
> 
> Just where did you find the fur on the turtle?


Turtles in Kansas are furry sometimes. He put up a fight but ultimately I got the fur.

My friends often complain about my "fashion". Match this, color that. Apparently warm doesn't equal fashion. At least I don't wear camo and jeans snowboarding like everyone else from the hill country!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> Turtles in Kansas are furry sometimes. He put up a fight but ultimately I got the fur.


A puberty thing I'm guessin?????


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

lady-boy syndrome


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> lady-boy syndrome


So ya gotta catch them before they have a shave?????


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't remember what brand it is but i have a convertible fleece balaclava that can be worn as a neck warmer/facemask, a hood or a hood and face mask. The mask part does have a tendency to ice up, other than that I like it.


----------

